# Don't Ever Do That AGAIN!!!!!!!



## Mad Psychologist (Sep 17, 2011)

What are the things the opposite sex does or the person you are involved with does..., that just PISSES YOU OFF and ANNOYS YOU!


----------



## Splintered in Her Head (Sep 19, 2011)

judges the outside before they find out what's on the inside. grrrr


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

leaving pee drops on the toilet seat.


----------



## Splintered in Her Head (Sep 19, 2011)

> leaving pee drops on the toilet seat.


 ROFL XD I know what you mean!


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Lose the cell phone when you're around me or I'll lose you while you're checking it.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

I hate it when they fold my shirts wrong.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Luke said:


> I hate it when they fold my shirts wrong.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mad Psychologist said:


> What are the things the *opposite sex* does that just PISSES YOU OFF and ANNOYS YOU!


Why just the opposite sex? This is Sex & Relationships and it's not confined to heterosexuals. I assume this thread is intended to poke fun at annoying quirks people find in the sex/gender they are attracted to.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Luke said:


> I hate it when they fold my shirts wrong.


Bitches be climbin' in yo windows and foldin' yo shirts up?


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Women who waste excessive money on make-up, nails, hair, and other such bullshit. It just isn't practical. The most epic face-palm was when my ex said she needed help paying her credit card bill, but later that day went to the nail salon and spent $50 on fucking nails!? What the fuck? 

Priorities. We has them.


----------



## Mad Psychologist (Sep 17, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Why just the opposite sex? This is Sex & Relationships and it's not confined to heterosexuals. I assume this thread is intended to poke fun at annoying quirks people find in the sex/gender they are attracted to.


They Piss an Moan all.., the.., Fricken.., TIME!! Ok, I changed it. Are you happy now!


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

When I'm with the wrong person, and the relationship is nearing The End, even their breathing and chewing can make me homicidal. 

Other than that... *Shrug* Not much fazes me. I don't care about toilet seats and all that silly stuff.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Farting *very loudly* while we're walking through a store. Seriously? Did you need to do that? :tongue:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mad Psychologist said:


> They Piss an Moan all.., the.., Fricken.., TIME!! Ok, I changed it. *Are you happy now!*


Mildly content.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Farting *very loudly* while we're walking through a store. Seriously? Did you need to do that? :tongue:


At least they're giving you warning of the evil to come. They could just silently crop dust your area while you're browsing the glorious selection of pickles.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> At least they're giving you warning of the evil to come. They could just silently crop dust your area while you're browsing the glorious selection of pickles.


He's done this as well. /facepalm


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

One word " packrat "....he holds onto things that are in my mind of no value. Things he hasn't used or needed in years. Every time we move i have to pack all the crap that should be in the garbage. This pisses me off.


----------



## Thinker96 (Feb 24, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> One word " packrat "....he holds onto things that are in my mind of no value. Things he hasn't used or needed in years. Every time we move i have to pack all the crap that should be in the garbage. This pisses me off.


so a mild hoarder?


i dont like finding pieces of long hair in random places


----------



## ModelandActress (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys always want to have sex!


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

ModelandActress said:


> Guys always want to have sex!


It could be worse. They could be disgusted by you and cringe at the thought of sex.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Pawing me up without a moment of respite, and/or just constantly going back to sex even if it's clear I'm trying to deal with / talk about something else.

Crap immediately strewn everywhere in the empty space after I clean something off / situations that force me into feeling like I have to be the "mom/maid" and be responsible for clean-up and scheduling even if it's not something I much enjoy, simply because it has to be done.

Playing chicken with the gas gauge, rather than just filling the damn tank.

Making big purchases without a quick discussion or heads-up, just to make sure we're good.



DustyDrill said:


> It could be worse. They could be disgusted by you and cringe at the thought of sex.


I was actually thinking that after the first point I made.
...So I do try to take it with a bit of humor.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Making noticeable mouth noises: chewing, slurping, lip smacking, etc. Also biting eating utensils. Don't do it. 
I have moderately severe misophonia and while I haven't bashed anyone in the face _yet_ it's really best not to tempt fate.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinker96 said:


> so a mild hoarder?
> 
> 
> i dont like finding pieces of long hair in random places


Yes, i guess you could say a mild hoarder. I usually hear, well someday i will read that, or use it, just not today. For me if it hasn't been used or worn in the past 6 mts, then its garbage. Then again i'm anal with " useless crap ".....i've been known to throw things away that i needed a week later..heh ; D


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

What do men do that pisses me off? Well, all men are different, so any response will be a mere generalization based on a very negative stereotype that obviously doesn't apply to a lot of the men I know and love. 

The two things stereotypical men do that piss me off are treating women as though we were interchangeable sexual commodities, 
and acting as though our value were determined by aesthetic conformity to a culturally-determined standard. 

A random man will say, "How do I get a girl?" and it becomes immediately apparent to me why he is a romantic failure. Maybe if he said "How can I make _this specific girl_ happy," he wouldn't seem like the kind of person who thinks we were all basically the same, as though any girl who is at least moderately physically attractive is just as fitting for him as any other (with the implication that all we are good for is sex anyhow.) Underneath the question is the idea that women are commodities, probably being acquired for the purpose of bringing him physical pleasure, which is something any girl can do, as long as she isn't ugly enough to turn him off, since he is most likely a shallow jerk who has no attraction to anything real about who she is. ...which brings me to the next thing.

"Dude, that chick is hot." Rating women, saying things like "She's a six, but her friend is an eight," is highly offensive, and the fact that it has become so common makes most stereotypical men seem like shallow, perverted idiots. Only a total asshole would ever do this. The world is not a beauty pageant for your sexual amusement, and if you are treating women this way, you don't deserve one. I see a lot of hypocrisy, where men will complain that women are only using them for their money, or expect them to be financially successful, but they fail to understand that every time they reject a woman for not looking a certain way, it is EXACTLY THE SAME as when women reject them for being too poor, for not having enough stuff, or for having a crappy job. Both are forms of materialism. 

One of the most clear cases of this I have seen was when a guy was fighting with his girlfriend because she asked him for money to buy makeup, but while she was off at the store buying it, the guy admitted shamelessly that he was the one who thought she needed it, because she wasn't pretty without it. I knew a man who claimed to prefer when women didn't wear makeup, but when his wife decided to go without hers one day, he asked her if she was feeling sick. Yet despite thinking she looked sickly without makeup, he still continued to get upset with her for spending his money keeping up her appearances for him, even though he was the only one who benefited from it. If a man is going to be superficial to the point of controlling a woman's looks by demanding that she maintain herself a certain way for him, he _should _be the one to pay for it, and he should also feel deeply ashamed of himself for the trouble he causes the woman. 

Oh, and I don't care if you leave the toilet seat up. I don't care about pee splatters. I don't care if you leave your dishes in the sink, if you throw dirty clothes on the bathroom floor, if you smell bad, or squeeze your toothpaste from the middle of the tube. 

Just don't be an asshole. That is the only thing I ask.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Besides the obviously serious stuff like insensitivity, disrespect, being prejudiced and politically incompatible with me, lack of emotional maturity, lack of drive and resilience, absence of a sense of humour, clinginess, inability to think critically etc.:

1. nail clippings that aren't properly discarded

2. picking their nose, body odour etc.- bad hygiene

3. not doing assigned chores

4. kissing me before i have brushed my teeth in the morning. i need to have that fresh minty taste in my mouth before I do anything with it! 

5. discovering that my stuff has been moved around behind my back, just when i need to find something important. 

I think that's about it. I am not very picky or easily annoyed by random shit like leaving the toilet seat up. My bf is awesome. He doesn't display any of these annoying habits. Good for him!

@Jennywocky : the part about not making major purchases that way is a good point.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Texting/calling 50 times a day.


----------



## Mad Psychologist (Sep 17, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> Texting/calling 50 times a day.


Thats why I broke up with my last girlfriend who was an ESFP. She asked me why? I told her, you annoy the HELL out me! I can't take it anymore!!
*You talk to DAMN MUCH!!*


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Routine... oh my gosh- doing the same thing over and over like a robot. It's kinda nice though, because you can pop in a tv dinner and a routine type of bf will totally be happy with a hotpocket.

I'd say passing gas too. Seriously if you need to pass gas- go outside.It's NOT cute.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> Women who waste excessive money on make-up, nails, hair, and other such bullshit. It just isn't practical. The most epic face-palm was when my ex said she needed help paying her credit card bill, but later that day went to the nail salon and spent $50 on fucking nails!? What the fuck?
> 
> Priorities. We has them.


Men who complain about this annoy me.:frustrating:

We want to look pretty and thrn you complain, and then you complain when we *don't* look pretty.

Looking good keeps my partner's eyes focused on me AND when I look good, I feel good.

...$50 is a shit load to spend on nails though.:bored:

Another thing that annoys me is when they bug me constantly and assume that when I'm angry, it must be because of them and that nothing else in the world can _possibly_ make me angry except them. Ugh.


----------



## Lala (Oct 13, 2008)

Calling me "grumpy" or "mean". Do you think that will somehow improve my mood and make me less grumpy or nicer?


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Olena said:


> Men who complain about this annoy me.:frustrating:
> 
> We want to look pretty and thrn you complain, and then you complain when we *don't* look pretty.
> 
> ...


I don't date women for their make-up and nails. In fact, I prefer low maintenence women. Make-up smells and tastes gross.

Some guys are attracted to the practical and natural aspects of women, rather than the painted on.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

> A random man will say, "How do I get a girl?" and it becomes immediately apparent to me why he is a romantic failure. Maybe if he said "How can I make _this specific girl_ happy," he wouldn't seem like the kind of person who thinks we were all basically the same, as though any girl who is at least moderately physically attractive is just as fitting for him as any other (with the implication that all we are good for is sex anyhow.)


I agree with your post entirely (although some women have the same flawed attitude toward and perception of men) but many women themselves perpetrate the myth that women are identical and have the exact same preferences, views, attitudes etc. You hear women _all the time_ say "if you want to get a girl (ie. a girl like me), do this, do that, be this way, don't be that way, we women like this, we women don't like that". Let me start a thread talking about "so, what do girls look for in a guy" and I'm sure you'll see this from male and female posters alike.

Furthermore, many women seem to think and behave as though a man's entire existence should revolve around attracting them, even if this man has shown no interest in them whatsoever, the default assumption is that he wants to (or should want to) attract women.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Olena said:


> Men who complain about this annoy me.:frustrating:
> 
> We want to look pretty and thrn you complain, and then you complain when we *don't* look pretty.
> 
> Looking good keeps my partner's eyes focused on me AND when I look good, I feel good.


Mmm... I've never been a fan of fashion trends or cosmetics (natural beauty is sexy), but what kind of freak complains about the resources required to appear attractive and then criticizes for not looking attractive when you don't invest in it?


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

Ephemerald said:


> Mmm... I've never been a fan of fashion trends or cosmetics, but what kind of freak complains about the resources required to appear attractive and then criticizes for not looking attractive when you don't invest in it?


The one's who don't realize how different a woman can look without make-up?:tongue: It's like a sudden change of mind.

'Don't buy so much make-up!'
'...you really need make-up...'

Make-up makes a world of a difference, and it can be shocking.

@DustyDrill

it's just an enhancement, or should be. Like eyeliner is great for accentuating eyes, I wouldn't call a woman who wore eyeliner and loved it 'high maintenance'. But I guess you're talking about those women that wear TONS of make-up and go to the hairdresser weekly?
I won't lie, I am pretty high maintenance myself hahahaha although not to the point of it being very costly.

Natural beauty is always preferred, I know, but I admire the women who look good with make-up on more. It actually takes skill. I've seen the most amazing transformations and I think they deserve credit for those skills.:tongue:

That skill that is also sometimes called 'lying'. Ahem.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Olena said:


> '...you really need make-up...'


It just blows my mind that someone would actually say that...

These men really exist, don't they? Yuck!


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Olena said:


> That skill that is also sometimes called 'lying'. Ahem.


Yea, I kind of see it as lying or tricking me into finding you attractive. That doesn't jive with me, because it makes me think you lack self-esteem. HUUUGE turn-off.

Plus, make-up only hides so much. It might get you into bed with a guy through trickery, but the next morning he's going to run screaming when you release the kraken. It's better to find someone who falls for the real you.

Annnnd thread successfully derailed.


----------



## Evgenia (May 2, 2010)

* Being controlling with me. Biggest turn-off eveeeeeeer.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Hairspraying so much that the room looks varnished. I will always wonder if he breathed enough hairspray fumes to give himself the lung cancer. Of course the smokables in his youth probably did not help, either.

Extreme monotasking such that the family never got any time with him - first it was work (working from home meant he never was OFF from work), later it was working on multi media for church, ALL the time. Sigh.

Short temper / Yelling - over the top angry about every little thing. With life cut short, I REALLY wish he could have been angry less and enjoyed it more. Seems a waste in a lot of respects.

I'd take him back in a heartbeat though. Maybe we should start a thread about what we LIKE about our SO...


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

be open about some nasty things, one girl in my literature class said she did not shower and we were all like "wtf....."


----------



## Mad Psychologist (Sep 17, 2011)

strawberryLola said:


> Routine... oh my gosh- doing the same thing over and over like a robot. It's kinda nice though, because you can pop in a tv dinner and a routine type of bf will totally be happy with a hotpocket.
> 
> I'd say passing gas too. Seriously if you need to pass gas- go outside.It's NOT cute.



so they say...., fourteen times a day


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Just on general principle, I find it annoying when women go along with society-based gender roles. Instead of "How do I encourage him to ask me out?", how about ask "What's the best way to ask him out?" Instead of refusing to get married or have children because you'd prefer your career over being a housewife, how about finding a guy who wouldn't mind being the one at home? And so on, and so forth.

The most attractive women I've ever known have bucked the gender roles, and for the better too. They know what they want and they go after it. They look for partners who compliment them rather than validate them. It's really a shame they are so far and few between though. I've even known women who are strong like that on the inside, and even to some degree on the outside once in a serious relationship, but they still default to roles prior to that.

It's agonizing to watch, because it's often unintentional false advertising. If you don't like the role, don't play it, seriously.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Never use the adjective 'sexy' to refer to me. NEVER EVER! cute and the likes will be embraced, but sexy? please no :[


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a strong dislike of 'feisty' women.

By 'feisty' I don't mean mature women who have their own opinions on things and are confident about expressing them (for example my own SO), I am referring to women who see it almost as a default to disagree with everything you say and take a sometimes polar opposite position argued emotionally and passionately, condescendingly and sometimes aggressively.....and ending the same way, every time......."I am a woman, and you are obviously a woman hater....... I am entitiled to my own opinions!! You think you are so smart becaue you're a _man _and you think all women are _stupid_!..."


No love, it's not sexist....it's _personal_....I just think _you _are stupid


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

If he has a cold he'll unravel a huge amount of toilet paper, use a tiny slivver of it to pick us nose and then either leave it where he used it, or throw it away even though 90% is still usable.

Leaving food out after cooking.

Tickle me or otherwise try to distract me when I'm trying to talk to him.

Not put out whenever I say to. Jk. Not. Jk.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

3 things turn me off: If she has a collection of stereotypes in her head & she immediately pegs me to one of them, not good. That means she will never know me but will forever judge me. If she plays minds games with me for who knows why, not good. And if she doesn't respect me because I'm not an asshole, not good either. That has been the most common one of the 3 for me. Any of these & I usually walk away.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Smocking . But it just bothers me a li'll , I wouldn't say it pisses me off. I cannot think of anything else on my current relationship.

On the previous ones tho :

Having to argue coz they didn't wanna shower.
Finding dirty clothes among the clean ones .
Tearing the closet apart when picking what to wear.
Calling every five minutes to know where I am and who I am with. (even asking to put my friend on the phone so he can believe me)
Trying to prohibit me to see my family . ( my family didn't like him)
Checking my phone for calls and messages or even answering to it himself to "check on me" .
Asking me to give up college coz I might meet guys in there.
Offending my girl friends (calling them names ).
Telling me all the time that I am cheating and that he knows everything
etc etc.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Nothing to do with emotions here really, other than irritation, but... when I am playing chess online.... 

My ESTP will look over my shoulder and try to coach me. "Move your rook here." "Put your knight there." SHUT THE FUCK UP! Let me play. This is my game. Don't interfere! How dare you!

When I am finished you are welcome to play you own game. But for now, just shut the fuck up and stop breathing on me or I'll snap your shit up.

(Of course I've never said this to him lol, but I scream it inside my head. He does receive a lot of silent evil stares though.)


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Whenever I get called "Babes" or "Baby" by a lover a small part of my soul dies. A-N-Y other pet name is acceptable really, especially if it's original and means something. Rant over.


----------



## dilletante (Apr 13, 2012)

Why does it have to be this way?

Me: what's wrong?
Her: nothing
Me: I can tell you're angry, just tell me.
Her: Why do you always accuse me of being angry?
Me: I can tell, what did I do?
Her: It's really nothing
Me: what the fuck is wrong? I can't take it anymore just tell meee!!!
Her: you're right, I'm pissed about (insert any number of things here)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Just on general principle, I find it annoying when women go along with society-based gender roles.


To be fair, women are under a lot more pressure from society to fit into those gender roles than men are in general.


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

Please don't just grab my nipple out of nowhere. Like I might be having a serious conversation and he seriously goes for the nipple? Pisses me off. During sex it is perfectly okay but just random nipple grabbing annoys me. Of course, I do randomly grab his crotch also but he never gets pissed off about it. 

Hmmm.....Now I will be thinking about my double standard all day long.


----------



## dilletante (Apr 13, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> To be fair, women are under a lot more pressure from society to fit into those gender roles than men are in general.


I don't think this is a fair statement


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

dilletante said:


> I don't think this is a fair statement


Why isn't it?


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

A couple of things that have annoyed me about my exes

Eye-ing up other women when we're out
Wanting sex even when I'm busy doing something else that's important (one example was I was feeding Dylan cat when he decided he - the ex - wanted sex and didn't want to wait until Dylan was fed)
Driving over the speed limit then complaining when he gets done for it
Phoning me to ask me out on a date and expect me to drop everything and go on a date with him

(I might think of more later - too sleepy to think now)


----------



## Antipseudonym (Mar 3, 2012)

Trying to pay my attention all the time, talking about how the food his mum made is better than mine.


----------



## dilletante (Apr 13, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> Why isn't it?


Men are under quite a bit of pressure too, maybe more-mainly from other men.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

dilletante said:


> Men are under quite a bit of pressure too, maybe more-mainly from other men.


I didn't say they weren't under pressure, I said that women in general are. Women are forced into boxes in many different ways - they have to be a certain weight, they have to keep their appearance as close to perfect as they can, they have to put up with double standards. Women have to put up with daily sexual harassment in public or even at work, and women are often blamed for being victims of a crime because they were drunk, or were in a dark alley, or were at a party etc, when we would never blame a man in the same situation. Yes, men are under a lot of pressure to conform as well, especially from other men, but women are under far, far more pressure and they get it not only from society and men, but from other women as well.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I dated this guy who paid way too much attention to my choices when I'd go get a snack, would comment on it, and watched me eat. To him, I say: fuck you, you were giving me a complex!

I seem unique in this, so it's something of a pet peeve.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

Complain on internet forums about why no women want to have sex with them.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ephemerald said:


>


...
...

...

Fascinating.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

This only applies to people I'm not in a steady relationship with, but trying to make me jealous by flirting with other women around me or talking to me about them in a way that isn't entirely friendly. Too old for this shit.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Calling me "honey" or "darling" or "boyfriend." I have a name.


----------



## Kuthtuk (Jun 3, 2011)

Women that use the "We women are complicated" as an excuse for raw, simple and undeniable stupidity. 
This REALLY pisses me off.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I think alot of these things would apply to xSFJ women more often than other types. Not that _all_ xSFJ's are like that 

Complaining that I don't talk enough when she hasn't contributed anything to our interaction. Don't pin the obligation to carry the conversation onto me just because I'm a man, and _especially_ not if you always see fit to defy gender roles when they don't convenience you.

Justifying being agressive towards men because "They can take it" when she'd be in tears if someone treated her the same way

Obsession over serious house cleaning, and demanding that other people help when it's just an aesthetic preference. The effort that goes into major cleaning projects isn't even remotely worth the pay-off. If you want to waste time chasing dust bunnies, fine, but no one else has to waste time with you. Men usually don't demand that women help them tinker with cars or demand that they do hours of yard work so he can win "yard of the month" or whatever. Keeping the kitchen and bathroom clean for sanitation, occasional dusting of shelfs, wires, and other areas that collect dust, and expecting people to "clean up after themselves" (i.e, if they bring dirt in on their shoes or drop food, exc.) is really all that's absolutely neccesary. The only reason lots of women care so much about this is because they've been indoctrinated into thinking that there's some connection between the cleanliness of their house and their womanhood.

Thinking that it's filthy or base anytime men make a sexual comment, but women can drool over some dude's six pack and it's just fine. The reason given for this is almost always "But that's different" with no explanation provided as to how it is actually different.


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

MyName said:


> Obsession over serious house cleaning, and demanding that other people help when it's just an aesthetic preference. The effort that goes into major cleaning projects isn't even remotely worth the pay-off. If you want to waste time chasing dust bunnies, fine, but no one else has to waste time with you. Men usually don't demand that women help them tinker with cars or demand that they do hours of yard work so he can win "yard of the month" or whatever. Keeping the kitchen and bathroom clean for sanitation, occasional dusting of shelfs, wires, and other areas that collect dust, and expecting people to "clean up after themselves" (i.e, if they bring dirt in on their shoes or drop food, exc.) is really all that's absolutely neccesary. The only reason lots of women care so much about this is because they've been indoctrinated into thinking that there's some connection between the cleanliness of their house and their womanhood.



Ponders this....You might have a point. You know if my husband walked in and said "I expect you to mow the yard this weekend cause you never help me and I have to do it all on my own", I may not take kindly to it.

And have I really just been indoctrinated into thinking that there is some connection between the cleanliness of their house and my womanhood??? YES, I believe you are right and I am all for unconventional thinking. I knew there was a reason I hated housework. And that means my EX EXXJ husband can stick it up his nasty cause he expected the house to look like a museum. I am not a museum curator.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

1. expects everything to be done for her no matter what
2. how they would rather spend time on doing their makeup then be with us
3. how they can sometimes be constrained by gender roles, like thinking the guy should ALWAYS make the first move
4. Doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results
5. making stupid relationship decisions, and then needing tons of emotional support repeatedly
6. All the crap and backstabbing that I hear goes on between girls


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Casually touching me on the back or around the shoulders in front of our families and friends. I'm awkward enough as it is.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't command, ask. We're equals.

And when people blow up over something that they could have reasonably mentioned if they hadn't gone all passive aggressive..


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

Mad Psychologist said:


> What are the things the opposite sex does ... that just PISSES YOU OFF and ANNOYS YOU!


1. Assume I want to sleep with them
2. Disrespect me
3. Disrespect my boundaries
4. Mistake my kindness for (a) weakness, or (b) attraction
5. Expect me to mother you
6. Get excessively upset if I walk in front of you during a gaming session and it kills your character (I understand some frustration but too much is too much)
7. Pressure me to eat like you do or do anything else like you do. I am not your carbon copy.

Come to think of it, this isn't gender-specific.


----------



## xerxes75 (Oct 3, 2010)

Being heavily passive aggressive (at least a lot of the girls I know).


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Saying mean things about girls they dont like. You wouldnt want persons saying bad things about you and even if the girl is actually a b!+ch you dont need to let me know that every time you see her.


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

for the love of all that is holy, both guys and girls who do this:

WHEN I'M OUT WALKING, STOP HONKING AT ME FROM YOUR STUPID CARS YOU INSOLENT WHELPS! You make me want to carry a gun just so I can blow a hole in your car tires and send you skidding into the middle of the road where you'll be smashed by an incoming Mack truck.


----------



## sunshine2208 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> Playing chicken with the gas gauge, rather than just filling the damn tank.


OMG my ex did this and it ROYALLY pissed me off. It wasn't that he didn't have a few bucks in his pocket....he was just stubborn and thought he was smarter than a stupid gas gauge. Once he ran out of gas TWICE in one day. Heh....guess the gas gauge won that battle of the brains! SO annoying!


----------



## cubilone (Jun 9, 2012)

Girls, stop whining. Start saying what you'd rather do, rather than saying what you wouldn't!


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Getting on all strange with me cause I did something you dont like and expect me to automatically know what it is.


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

Catcalling.

Just....no.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd say playing the victim card during PMS after a certain point can get annoying.  Especially when I openly sympathize and do my part to help out in any way that I can. PMS isn't an an excuse for an open ended "be a witch for a week" card.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't like my ears licked or tongue bitten.


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

Are you texting me because you're genuinely interested in "what I'm doing."?
I feel like the last four covered that base. 
You've fallen victim to boredom, Darling, and I've become a fucking casualty of that CONSTANT war.
Next time, I'm going for
"Unprotected sex with strangers and heroin . MISSS YOUU!"
Nah, but I'll totally be thinking about it.


----------

